# Samba core dump when running testparm & [sn]mbd with default config



## RuiDC (Dec 21, 2009)

Illegal instruction: 4 (core dumped)
I'm running FreeBSD 8 on a Sheevaplug (ARM5 processor) 
I compiled and installed Samba 3.3.9 from ports using defaults and defaults for dependencies. 
I left the smb.conf file untouched, ran testparm and immediately received the coredump. 
The same happens running smbd and nmbd. 

Can anyone help me resolve? core dump file attached


----------

